# Long photoperiods?



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Mid-cycle breaks are under discussion elsewhere, how about really long photoperiods and possible suitable plants?

I run multiple veggie filters, currently most submerse, but the biggest (by plant mass) emerse. Itching to try 24/7 lighted FW refugia, I've done fine to date with Hygrophila difformis and Valisneria. Java moss of course does fine also, but needs caretakers (shrimp) which to date I am not willing to risk or stress under constant light.

Anyone with experience with other vascular plants under very long light cycles, or better under constant light? Best if they are undemanding, as these are utility tanks, not aquascapes, most with dark shades or posterboard masks.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

What's a veggie filter?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

stcyrwm said:


> What's a veggie filter?
> 
> Thanks, Bill


Bill,

A planted tank for one. Essentially one sets up a tank with a sump type filter. Only instead of filter media inside the sump tank there are fast growing plants and a light over top. The plants grow and filter out the unwanted nitrates, ammonia, etc...


----------



## greenfish4 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ive seen a guy use a freshwater rufugium under 24/7 light on a turtle tank. I can't remember what was in it exactly but i believe it was anachris (egaria densa) and something else. if I remember correctly the other half of it was some kind of cobamba (cabomba aquatica I believe) he used fiddler crabs to keep it clean. The tank was 125 Gal. and I believe there were like 10-13 red ear sliders a half dozen musks and some other assorted turtles (LOT of nitrates) It worked well for awhile but eventually something fell apart. (plant melt or stopped being efficient etc) I cant remember exactly but I will ask him next time I am over there, I do remember that it was almost constant pruning. I know that turtles are very very forgiving when it comes to water quality though. anyway don't know if it helped but if you want I can ask him


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks. I cannot use Anacharis, as the circulating range and some of my other tanks use Excel, which is not good for that particular plant. I tested it with my usual dosage levels and it was a no-go.


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

*Aquaponics*

I have tried both submerged and emersed refugium filters. The latter is refered by the hydroponic community as "aquaponics", that is, emersed terrestrial plants that are nourished by the waste of fish in a closed system. From my experience, either method yeilds minimal nitrate reduction. Other data supports that a large bioload of plants would be necessary for negligible results. Certain plants are more effective "nitrate pigs" such as hornwort and echinodorus sp. Tropical plants emmersed such as pothos and rhodedendron grow well with minimal light. IMO, aquaponic systems are more beneficial to emersed plants than fish.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Interesting topic, given that I have a bunch of duckweed, water hyacinth, and a small AHSupply light kit on the way for use in my sump. Yep, I actually PAID for duckweed, but I have goldfish to eat it, and the goldfish are the nitrate problem, which is why I'm setting up a plant filter...

Anyway, I have a lot of h. difformis in the tank and it hasn't been able to control nitrates. I'd rather it grow slower anyway.

TW


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have found that Gymnocoronis spilanthoides is a serious nurtient sucker. Grows extremely fast alsnly problen is its a big leafed plant. Here is a link for it

http://www.tropica.dk/productcard_1.asp?id=053F

You can float it also. Common name is Senegal Tea Plant.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

I think my highest nutrient-sponge emergent is Crinum americanum. I have one tank of it in the circulating range which has pretty much replaced two other veggie filters with submerse aquatics in that system.


----------

